# Compiling error, cups-base-1.4.2_3  undefined reference to `_cupsLangPrintError'



## marthyr (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello,

I am installing Freebsd 8.0(386) with a headless server, so I added

```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
to /etc/make.conf

I am using latest version of cups-base 1.4.2_3

I got the following error,:

```
Linking pstops...
cc -L../cgi-bin -L../cups -L../filter -L../ppdc -L../scheduler -L/usr/local/lib -Wl,-R/usr/local/lib  -pie -fPIE -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -fPIC 
-Os -g -fstack-protector -o pstops pstops.o common.o -lcups -L/usr/local/lib -lgnutls    -pthread -lm -lcrypt  -lm 
pstops.o(.text+0x61f9): In function `main':
/usr/ports/print/cups-image/work/cups-1.4.2/filter/pstops.c:2719: undefined reference to `_cupsLangPrintError'
gmake[1]: *** [pstops] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/print/cups-image/work/cups-1.4.2/filter'
gmake: *** [all] Error 1
*** Error code 1
```

Could someone help me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have cups already installed? [cmd=""]pkg_info -Ex ^cups[/cmd]


----------



## marthyr (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, already have:

cups-client-1.3.10_4


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

Try updating that first.


----------



## marthyr (Jan 16, 2010)

Problem solved,

I noticed that samba installed automatically cups-client, I was not smart enough to check version already installed.

I was not able to removed installed version using pkg_delete, so I remove it from /usr/ports/cups-client with make deinstall.

So, after tried to install from ports, everything seems to be ok.

Thanks


----------

